# Temperature control in leopard gecko tank? Need advice!



## Kimberley5 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a glass tank with a mesh top.
He has a heat matt, which is connected with a thermostat and I have a digital thermometer. I have a big problem and I am so worried about my leopard gecko, it's currently 3:50am and i'm watching my gecko's temperature. At night his temperature is supposed to be between 70f-78f my problem is the temperature goes to 74f to 78f and constantly drops and raises and so on because of the thermostat turning the heat mat on and off. Both probes of the thermostat and heat mat are positioned in the same place which is on the warm side nearly in the middle of the heat matt. Is this ok for my Gecko? Or should I do something about it?


----------



## GECKOMANDAN (Dec 12, 2011)

You shouldnt need a drop in temp overnight for your Leo's. Mine are all kept at a constant 88f. Your temp seems low so try and up it to around 88f and see how he gets on


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

up your temps a bit, you want them around 30 to 33 degrees C on the floor on the hot side.

a nighttime drop isnt really necessary.if you have an on/off stat like a mat stat you will get a slight variation, its normal due to the way that they work, and few degrees either way isnt a problem.


----------



## Kimberley5 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll keep his temperature at around 88f constantly then. How come everywhere tells me to turn the temperature down at night then when it's not necessary?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont know anyone that changes their temps of a night.

your probly not going to get the temp back where it was the day before either


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Get a pulse stat.


----------



## Kimberley5 (Jan 2, 2012)

On every care sheet it says the temperature should be dropped at night. I hope you guys are right because i have took your advice and I am keeping the temperature at around 88f all the time. Obviously with a gradient so he has a cooler end. But i'm still worried about the temperature drop at night I was told to do. And I have a pulse stat now, which controls the temperature A LOT better so thats not a problem.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

No experienced Leo keeper I know of drops the temp at night. Many care sheets, and especially books, are very out of date.

In providing a heatmat we try to replicate a Leos natural environment. In the wild they will hide away all day in a relatively cool, dark crevice in the rocks. At night they will emerge to "bask" on warm rocks that have been heated by the daytime sun. These rocks will, due to their size and good thermal capacity, retain heat for a long time.

Believe me - I and many other keepers here (many of which will have read your thread, found nothing to disagree with the responses, and so not posted) are very experienced. All of my Leo vivs are heated 24/7. They do just great.

Oh - and WELCOME to RFUK!


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Just to echo what Jools said, I don't drop the temperatures in my leo vivs at night, nor do any of the other leo keepers I know.


----------



## Kimberley5 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you very much for taking some of your time to reply to my late comment. I guess people that work in pet shops know nothing about leopard geckos because that's where I got told to drop the temperature at night. Also included websites, books and online forums. I am definitely going to keep his temperature the same 24/7, there lovely little reptiles and I intend to keep him well looked after as best I can. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Kimberley5 said:


> Thank you very much for taking some of your time to reply to my late comment. I guess people that work in pet shops know nothing about leopard geckos because that's where I got told to drop the temperature at night. Also included websites, books and online forums. I am definitely going to keep his temperature the same 24/7, there lovely little reptiles and I intend to keep him well looked after as best I can. Thanks for the advice.


You're very welcome.

I hope you enjoy your lovely little Leo. If you have any other queries ever - you know where we are :2thumb:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hello and welcome to rfuk *
*I agree with everyone else i don't drop my temperatures at night.*
*It could actually be detrimental to the leopard gecko if you drop your temps to low at night as this is when they are normally most active also when they eat and digest their food.*
*without a suitably warm area they could have trouble digesting their meal signs of this show in their pooh ie partially digested insects.*
*All good advice from everyone so far especially jools.*


----------

